# Maximpep sale ends 8/21/13



## Z82 (Aug 14, 2013)

Another sale from maxim guys.


20% off storewide. Great deals and the best products around for all of your research needs.

USE CODE tankyou20 @ check out.

Maxim now has TADALAFIL!!!!


Sale ends 8/21/13, so jump on it NOW!



CLICK HERE OR THE BANNER IN MY SIG===========> http://www.maximpep.com/aff/idevaffiliate.php?id=101

PM me with any questions or concerns!


----------



## Z82 (Aug 14, 2013)

Bump for the afternooners!


----------



## Z82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Morning bump!


----------



## Z82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Bump n it up


----------



## Z82 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ends on Wednesday folks. ..get some!


----------



## Z82 (Aug 17, 2013)

Get in here and get some. Great chance for those of you to get in here. If you have a substantial order hit me up. I might be able to get an extra discount.


----------



## Z82 (Aug 17, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Get in here and get some. Great chance for those of you to get in here. If you have a substantial order hit me up. I might be able to get an extra discount.



Bump n it up


----------



## Z82 (Aug 17, 2013)

One more bump for the night!


----------



## Z82 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ends Wednesday. Get some now people!


----------



## Z82 (Aug 18, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Ends Wednesday. Get some now people!



To the top


----------



## Z82 (Aug 18, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Get in here and get some. Great chance for those of you to get in here. If you have a substantial order hit me up. I might be able to get an extra discount.



.........


----------



## Z82 (Aug 19, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Z82 (Aug 19, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Get in here and get some. Great chance for those of you to get in here. If you have a substantial order hit me up. I might be able to get an extra discount.



Ends in two days peeps...get some now


----------



## Z82 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ends tomorrow. ....better get in now!


----------



## Z82 (Aug 20, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Ends tomorrow. ....better get in now!



......


----------



## Z82 (Aug 20, 2013)

So whos getting in on this sale? Whst are you picking up?


Ends tomorrow fellas.


----------



## Z82 (Aug 21, 2013)

Last day for the sale today. Get your orders in ASAP.

PM ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS


----------



## Z82 (Aug 21, 2013)

Last hours now before sale is over. Get some!


----------



## Z82 (Aug 21, 2013)

Last bump of the sale before is over


----------

